# Soundblaster or On board Sound??



## Bigbossfan (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi to all.  Trying to get some help here.  

I've been having a hell of a time getting my FarCry 2 to work, have had several phone calls with Ubi to try and figure it out.

Found out that I have a SoundBlaster Audigy 2 ZS installed in the computer but am using my sound from the motherboard (ASUS P5LD2).  The sound is Realteck.  

I removed the sound card to see if it would fix my game issue, but it didn't.  So, unrelated, I guess what should I go with.  Should I stay with the onboard sound or go with the Soundblaster??

Any help would be appreciated.  Here is my DXDIAG in case anyone will need to know.

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 10/29/2008, 17:33:47
       Machine name: BIGBOSSF-38CBF6
   Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.080814-1236)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: System manufacturer
       System Model: System Product Name
               BIOS: BIOS Date: 08/24/06 14:44:22 Ver: 08.00.10
          Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.40GHz (2 CPUs)
             Memory: 2048MB RAM
          Page File: 505MB used, 3437MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
    DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.5512 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
  DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
          Music Tab: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.
        Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: Radeon X1950 Series
     Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
        Chip type: ATI Radeon Graphics Processor (0x7240)
         DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_7240&SUBSYS_0B121002&REV_00
   Display Memory: 512.0 MB
     Current Mode: 1680 x 1050 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
  Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
      Driver Name: ati2dvag.dll
   Driver Version: 6.14.0010.6869 (English)
      DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 9/23/2008 19:17:07, 311296 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: Yes
  WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
              VDD: n/a
         Mini VDD: ati2mtag.sys
    Mini VDD Date: 9/23/2008 20:09:07, 3331072 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-3100-11CF-6769-182BA1C2CB35}
        Vendor ID: 0x1002
        Device ID: 0x7240
        SubSys ID: 0x0B121002
      Revision ID: 0x0000
      Revision ID: 0x0000
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D ModeWMV8_B ModeWMV8_A ModeWMV9_B ModeWMV9_A 
 Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
         Registry: OK
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
 D3D7 Test Result: Not run
 D3D8 Test Result: Not run
 D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Realtek HD Audio output
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0882&SUBSYS_10430000&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
         Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5717 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 10/13/2008 18:26:10, 4879360 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF5F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 8000, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
               Registry: OK
      Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Realtek HD Audio Input
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
         Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5717 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 10/13/2008 18:26:10, 4879360 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x41
           Format Flags: 0xFFF


----------



## PunterCam (Oct 30, 2008)

I disagree with most people on this forum when I say I don't think there's enough of a sound quality difference to upgrade to a seperate sound card over the on-board. 

A seperate soundcard does take an extra load off your processor though, and since it's a decent card and you have it, use it - just make sure you turn off the onboard sound


----------



## diduknowthat (Oct 30, 2008)

It really depends on how much importance you put on sound quality. I always suggest that anything better than a Audigy SE is better than onboard. In your case, I'd say you should give it a shot.


----------



## StrangleHold (Oct 30, 2008)

The Audigy is a pretty lowend sound card. Really the onboard would probably sound just as good.


----------



## bomberboysk (Oct 30, 2008)

The audigy lowend? The audigy 2 ZS is still a perfectly adequate soundcard. Personally, i hate my onboard sound, i like my xfi much better.


----------



## Bigbossfan (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for the responses folks.  I'm trying to download drivers for it but the page at creative keeps coming up as "error"  http://support.creative.com/Errors/GenericErrorPage.aspx?aspxerrorpath=/welcome.aspx

Any suggestions where I might be able to find drivers for this sound card?

Tx


----------



## bomberboysk (Oct 31, 2008)

You running XP or vista 32/64bit?


----------



## Bigbossfan (Nov 2, 2008)

XP Home


----------

